# 5 weeks now - will anyone listen and give feedback?



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 8, 2017)

Now it is 5 (or maybe 6 weeks) since I started making this kind of music. I will call my music Epic soundtrack/trailer/filmmusic.

I would be very happy if you will listen and tell me what you think about my piece. Thanx!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Sep 8, 2017)

You've definitely made progression . Some observations:

The piano is very quiet, it's supposed to carry the melody in the beginning, but it gets drowned by the background strings.
I would take the crash in the start away.
The drum hits in 0.24, 0.29 and 0.34 sound a bit strange, maybe they are too loud compared to the melody and the background.
The choir gets a bit drowned in the mix too. Maybe you could make the mixing especially in the chorus part clearer.
I would like a bit more development in the melody. The chorus is very similar to the melody in the beginning and there's just a different part at 0.57, which is good. For your next song try experimenting and developing the theme even more. E.g. what I sometimes do is that I have a rhythmic idea in the beginning, and a melody, but I'm not repeating the melody in the chorus, but e.g. I'm utilizing the same rhythmic idea and parts of the melody
Hope these help.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 8, 2017)

That's a beautiful theme, Mads. I'm hearing some harmony issues here and there (at 0:52 for exemple), and the rythmic signature is quite confusing : the piano theme looks clearly 3/4, but when the percs or the string ostinato comes in, it's 4/4. My advice would be to make a choice here, I can't bang my head like the metalhead I used to be 

Otherwise, again, beautiful theme ! Seems like you're inspired and productive, keep up the good work !


----------



## CGR (Sep 8, 2017)

I concur with the above points. I'd suggest letting the piano state & reinforce the theme solo to begin with, and layer from there. The crash and strings just get in the way initially. Don't be afraid to make a simple musical statement without feeling the need to embellish straight away. And yes, the 3/4 - 4/4 mix is confusing and jarring for this type of piece. The ideas are there for a really nice theme, but less is more I think in this case.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanx everyone. This is very good feedback for me.

I have tried to make some changes into the piece. The 3/4 4/4 issue is on purpose. I think it is making the piece more interesting, but I understand I might be wrong here

Here is the piece incl the changes.

4857283


----------



## matolen (Sep 12, 2017)

I listened to the original and reworked and I definitely think the revised version is better, and more cohesive. Good job!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 13, 2017)

matolen said:


> I listened to the original and reworked and I definitely think the revised version is better, and more cohesive. Good job!


Thanx. 

I finally managed to make some music again..

Please listen and tell me about this track:


----------



## matolen (Sep 16, 2017)

I like the violin/strings line. I want to hear it more before the drum beds come in actually. It would be interesting to hear a more traditional or mellow orchestration with it at some point (thats just my taste of course).


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 19, 2017)

Are you going to submit your music to any music libraries?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 19, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Are you going to submit your music to any music libraries?



Is it Good enough?

And how do I do that?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 19, 2017)

BTW I am working with a new song now. Here is how far I have come until now:


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 19, 2017)

Mads Skønberg said:


> BTW I am working with a new song now. Here is how far I have come until now:



Nice, melody wise ok, keep going.. btw, if the violin probably a notch higher would make it more effective as it's the main melody.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 19, 2017)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Thanx.
> 
> I finally managed to make some music again..
> 
> Please listen and tell me about this track:



I like it.. would have preferred adding (more) bass drums for more oomph! Bells too at the end would stand a little higher resounding end.. just a little!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 19, 2017)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Is it Good enough?
> 
> And how do I do that?



Yes, it's good enough. 

Submit to Gothic Storm. Just send them a few Soundcloud links of your best work. Go for it!

https://www.gothic-storm.com/#contact


----------



## Jeast (Sep 20, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Yes, it's good enough.
> 
> Submit to Gothic Storm. Just send them a few Soundcloud links of your best work. Go for it!
> 
> https://www.gothic-storm.com/#contact



But first do a little research yourself and make sure you really want to go this road...


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Sep 20, 2017)

Why shouldnt I ?

Tell me


----------



## Desire Inspires (Sep 20, 2017)

Mads Skønberg said:


> Why shouldnt I ?
> 
> Tell me



There is no reason to not do it. Go for it. You can only gain experience by taking action, not reading posts and blogs.

Don't overthink these things. Execute!


----------



## Harry (Sep 20, 2017)

Do tell us how you got on.


----------

